# Recycle Charcoal for grill



## Jim (Jul 5, 2017)

Any tips or tricks to recycling charcoal for the grill? 

We have gotten better at using less coals for a cook, but even then we have coals that don't fully burn. When i'm finished grilling I close the lid tight, close the vents and then next time I shake off the ash and add new coals on top. 

You guys do this? 

I found this site, but getting through the pop-ups was infuriating. :LOL2: 

https://www.popsugar.com/food/How-Recycle-Dispose-Grilling-Charcoal-23750055

Wife also says throw the ashes on the grass....I do what Im told. :lol:


----------



## Johnny (Jul 5, 2017)

yes - the ashes are good for any green stuff such as flowers,
veggies or grass that needs a little sweetness now and then.
personally, I add the unburned charcoal to the next cooking event.

the old house I just bought had a burn pile in the back yard that was
like a small mountain. I made a 1/4" screen sifter and sifted the whole
pile of ashes into a plastic tub. the nails and trash went into the trash can
and my wife has 15 gallons of compacted wood ash to put in her garden next year.

"Do not use ash if your soil pH is alkaline (more than 7.0). Do not apply wood ash to acid-loving plants 
such as blueberries, rhododendrons and azaleas; nor to areas where potatoes will be planted; wood ash
can promote potato scab. *Lawns that need lime and potassium also can benefit from wood ash"*.



.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 6, 2017)

i always threw my ashes in the garden. but i used the lump charcoal in my old charcoal grill. would definitely make the plants greener.


----------



## stinkfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

I always put my ash in the compost. Partly burned coals go back in the chimney for starting then new coals on top. Has anyone ever made their own charcoal?


----------



## Johnny (Jul 6, 2017)

not made my own charcoal, but, as a young teen,
I did make some black powder out of powdered charcoal,
sulphur and saltpeter.

yes - it is still a wonder that we survived our youth unscathed !!!!!!!!!!


.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 10, 2017)

Johnny said:


> not made my own charcoal, but, as a young teen,
> I did make some black powder out of powdered charcoal,
> sulphur and saltpeter.
> 
> ...



NICE! my buddy went to vet school in grenada, he learned how to make his own lump charcoal while there. yes, it is a huge miracle that my buddys and I still have 10 toes, 10 fingers, both eyes and all limbs.


----------



## jethro (Jul 11, 2017)

Jim said:


> Any tips or tricks to recycling charcoal for the grill?
> 
> We have gotten better at using less coals for a cook, but even then we have coals that don't fully burn. When i'm finished grilling I close the lid tight, close the vents and then next time I shake off the ash and add new coals on top.
> 
> You guys do this?



Yes, I do the same. And most times I will fill my chiminey starter with as much "pre-seasoned" lump coal as I can pull out of the cooker and add some fresh on top.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 11, 2017)

I would love to add a comment but I got nothin. Been using propane (and propane accessories) for the last 25 years. LOL


----------



## gnappi (Jul 12, 2017)

Bananas in particular like ash, but I dump all of my ash, and charcoal residue from my fire pit and smoker all around my tropical fruit trees.


----------



## Popeye (Jul 25, 2017)

My dad used to scoop the briquettes up and drop them in a bucket of water as soon as he was done cooking. After dinner he would lay them out on a piece of plywood in the shed and let them dry out for the next time.


----------



## pbw (Jul 25, 2017)

I do the same trick Jim, then I dump the ashes on the same single white pine trees. This one tree is about four feet talller than the others.


----------



## paper (Aug 11, 2017)

Heathens!! Charcoal is for cooking meat and meat is the devil!!!

I can't believe you people are harming animals.. [-X 

Ok, off the soap box.. I'm tired of typing and will go back to my bacon and eggs.. :lol:


----------



## Jim (Aug 11, 2017)

paper said:


> Heathens!! Charcoal is for cooking meat and meat is the devil!!!
> 
> I can't believe you people are harming animals.. [-X
> 
> Ok, off the soap box.. I'm tired of typing and will go back to my bacon and eggs.. :lol:



I just had Brisket and Pulled Pork on my mind, no kidding and I was researching Peach Paper! :LOL2:


----------



## paper (Aug 11, 2017)

Brothers from another Mother!! =D> 

I've been going a different direction lately.. (sorry for going off topic) 
I started the year with a lot of left over pork, and then I butchered and ended up with another 1/2 hog.. And then I WON an entire processed pig.. #-o 

So, I canned all the leftover stuff and OMG is it good!!! A pint jar of canned pork, over brown rice or noodles, and it's pretty much impossible to stop eating!!

So rather than BBQ, I'm getting prepped to can more pork..


----------



## Steve A W (Aug 16, 2017)

stinkfoot said:


> I always put my ash in the compost. Partly burned coals go back in the chimney for starting then new coals on top. Has anyone ever made their own charcoal?



stinkfoot
I've studied up on making charcoal this last winter.
I made a batch of maple charcoal last month.
I cooked a chuck roast on it and wow, it tasted great.
Even my picky daughter ate a bunch.
I used the double barrel method to cook the maple.
Used a twenty gallon galvanized garbage can inside a 
fifty five gallon drum.[Burn the galvanize off the can first] 
Here's a video kinda like I do it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-R-8OPRJz4

Steve A W


----------



## stinkfoot (Aug 16, 2017)

Steve A W said:


> stinkfoot said:
> 
> 
> > I always put my ash in the compost. Partly burned coals go back in the chimney for starting then new coals on top. Has anyone ever made their own charcoal?
> ...


 Thanks, Steve! Not only am I an arborist(free wood!) but I am also a Brit like that bloke in the video. Just need a couple of barrels and I'm in business! Ian


----------



## Steve A W (Aug 16, 2017)

Stinkfoot
Do it on a cool day. When it starts burning the off gasses
that barrel will be red hot.
Good luck with it.

Steve A W


----------



## stinkfoot (Aug 17, 2017)

Haha have to get the barrels first


----------

